# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Pyetesor: Si mendoni...?

## gea_07

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Une duhet te bej nje analize per investimet e bizneseve (si vendase dhe te huaja) ne turizmin ne Shqiperi. Ju lutem, do te me ndihmonit shume nese do t'i pergjigjeshit pyetesorit qe une kam pergatitur. 



1. Sa rendesi i kushtoni pushimeve turistike?   

	pak   
	mesatarisht     
	shume 

2. Preferoni turizmin:

	ne vend
	jashte vendit

      Pse?

____________________________________

3. Si i vleresoni investimet e bizneseve ne fushen e turizmit ne Shqiperi:  

	te varfra 
	te mjaftueshme    
	te mira    
	shume te mira

4. Cfare mendoni per cilesine e sherbimeve qe ato ofrojne?  Si do ti vleresonit nga 1 ne 5 :  _____

5. Kush mendoni se jane prioritare ne permiresimin e investimeve ne turizem: 

	ligji i legalizimit 
	infrastruktura   
	menaxhimi 
	cilesia e sherbimit  
	te tjera: _________

6. Si promovohen paketat turistike ne Shqiperi?
	keq
	kenaqshem 
	mire
	Shume mire

7. Si e merrni informacionin per turizmin:

	ne media
	me miq 
	ne internet
	te jera: ______________

8. Si ju duken cmimet ne turizem:

	te ulta
	te arsyeshme
	te mire
	te larta

9. A jane te harmonizuara cmimet ne turizem me nivelin e sherbimit? 

	Po
	Jo
	Disi

10. A ka profesionalizem ne sherbimet turistike?

	Po
	Jo
	Disi

11. Cfare mendoni se mund te bej shteti per te permiresuar turizmin ne vend? 

12. Cfare do donit te ndryshonit ne lidhje me investimet qe bejne bizneset ne turizem?

----------

